# [NAS4Free] reading from ext2 GPT slice in 9.1.0.1



## waldo22 (Dec 16, 2012)

I've run into a roadblock trying to copy data from an 8TiB ext2 GPT partition on 9.1 (NAS4Free) and we thought it wouldn't be inappropriate to ask here.

Here's the thread from Nas4Free:
http://www.forums.nas4free.org/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=2025&p=9968#p9968

Basically, I have created a GPT ext2 partition on a hardware RAID-0 array on a 3Ware 9650se controller.

This controller is well-supported by FreeBSD.  (in fact, I'm using it with eight "single" drives for my RAIDZ2 zpool)

In a nutshell, I can mount the filesystem, but the directories give "bad file descriptor" errors when you ls -l on the root of the slice, and "Not a directory" when you try to cd into it.

I am mounting with:

```
mount -v -t ext2fs -o ro /dev/da0p1 /mnt/eightTB
```

I initially thought this may still be related to 256-byte inodes, as described here, so I re-formatted with -I 128 and still have the same error.

I've tried mounting -o ro and rw, but it makes no difference.

The "array" is presented to FreeBSD as /dev/da0p1.

_gpart show /dev/da0_ shows:

```
=>         34  15624912829  da0  GPT  (7.3T)
           34         2014       - free -  (1M)
         2048  15624908800    1  linux-data  (7.3T)
  15624910848         2015       - free -  (1M)
```

_mount_ shows:

```
/dev/da0p1 on /mnt/eightTB (ext2fs, local, read-only)
```

Am I missing anything obvious?  Is there more helpful diagnostic info I can provide?

Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.

-Wes


----------

